# yay! popcorn!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

hi i dont think you want me to post here any more but i want to tell some news about popcorn so when i came back from my nanas house popcorns fin was all riped up and now its almost all better and i got some more plants for the girls and grumpy now has a heater in his tank




 petsmart had baby halfmoons and they where so cute!!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here is my crowntail


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

do you like him??


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

We do still want you to post, Popcorn - we just want you to listen as well. 

It's great that you got another heater! Keep on getting those so that all your fish can be happy and healthy, and remember - no more buying bettas! 

Good luck, and your CT is lovely.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - We never said that we want you to stop posting. But we DO get frustrated when everyone gives you the exact same advice -- and then you don't follow any of what we said. 

People spent a lot of time and effort to help you write a list of what you needed to keep your current bettas healthy. And then you ignored the list, and bought more bettas and more 0.5 gallon tanks for them. It's understandable that this makes people become upset and frustrated.

And yes, your new CT is very pretty.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1. Glad to hear that you have improved your fishes lives!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you!! and i just wanted to ask what is that brown/yellow stuff all over his face??


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and here is popcorn!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

popcorns tank is 80 is that to hot??


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

80 is a good temperature C:
And well, if you have another picture of the crowntail from a side view, it'd be easier to tell


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Also, it doesn't look like Popcorn's tank is filled up all the way


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no his fins not his tail


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

you cant see it verry good in this pic but its the only one i have


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

that looks like regular coloring if you ask me C:

The only way it should be bad is if it looks powdery. But it's normal to have copper colored scales


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

So cute Popcorndeer!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you 

he is my 1st crowntail!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Great that you got another heater! 
Your CT is very pretty.
No more bettas right now, okay?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i know my mom just got me a tiny frog and a snail for the 20gal no one will die right?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

We cannot guarantee that nothing will die. That is up to the owner to make sure all the animals needs are met and that the frog was healthy when you bought it. 


Your CT is very pretty! But I have a soft spot for popcorn's Royal Blue color!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you know what kind of frog it is?

Look at it's front feet, if it has no webbing like this:









It will grow very large and will kill all the fish if it can to eat (even at a small size). 

If the front feet are webbed like this:









This is a small frog that can often be picked on by fish, and will most likely need special care in your tank.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

umm i dont know its small and lives in tanks and eats blood worms


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Small things can often grow larger...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd say its feet are webbed- they're cheaper, easier to get a hold of in stores and that sounds like what store employees tell people.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes the girl at the pet store has one at her house and said they grow like 3 times bigger and the one in the tank is about the size of $2


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's gonna get 3 times bigger than a toonie, you have a clawed frog, which will eat your fish. . . Can you please just look at it?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

O.O its going to eat the girls??


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If he is a clawed frog, then yes. Please just check if its front feet are webbed.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

no his back ones are there webbed

can some one post pic of frogs for me plase??


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I did on page two. . You can compare to there.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he looks like the last one but i cant tell if he has things on his front feet he is soo small


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Popcorn I think you should tell your family not to buy you anything else cause you have enough to take care of as it is. No more fish, nothing, and maybe she can take the frog back or call the pet shop and find out for sure what type of frog it is.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Either way, I think it might be safe to not put the frog with the fish for too long.

How many fish are in the 20 gal to begin with?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

And lets not forget you need to QT anything you buy fish or frogs even live plants for at least two weeks to make sure they are okay before putting them in your tank with other fish.

Its good you learn all these things now Popcorn while your so young and some people even though they know better will still do things that put their fish at risk, please you dont want to be one of those type of people.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

heh, you guys have the patience of JOB! :lol::notworthy:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Job?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alcemistnv said:


> Job?


A God loving man from the Bible who suffered in the hand's of the devil for years, had everything taken away from him, horrible life, but in the end of it he said he still loved God no matter how bad his life had become.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Alcemistnv said:


> Job?


It's a very old saying, but then I am almost as old as Job. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

To make a quick jump to an earlier topic, Popcorn: your fish will be much happier if you fill your tanks up all the way, instead of only part of the way. If you are only filling up part of the way, your 0.5 gallon is realistically just a 1/4 gallon. Filling the tanks to the top means that water quality and heat is more stable. 

I think you should ask your parents to stop buying you animals and start buying you bigger tanks and heaters.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i did fill popcorns tank up


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer - I'm glad you filled up Popcorn's tank. I still think you should get him something larger than a 05 gal though.... BTW, do you attend a public school? Or are you homeschooled, maybe? I keep noticing that you post at times when most teenagers are at school.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam sick today


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you! my mom said if i find room in my room she said i can get some big tanks!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

when i was at the pet store last night i went over to look at the bettas in the tiny tanks and there was one in the middle he looked dead then he moved in front of me and i seen he had bad fin rot his tail was short but not like a short fined betta or a HMPK or a PK it was strange the fish was brown his water was a little brown too when i asked the girl what kind of betta he was she sad: just a male betta. i hope some one comes and takes him because i dont want him to die in the store in a tiny brown tank


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope you get well soon!
And I'm happy you resisted and didn't get him, I know how hard it must have been.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah it was hard leveing him behind he looked so sad


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i think my snail died


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If your snail died you will smell it first. Dead snails STINK.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*is so glad she hates snails and therefore will never have one*


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yah sorry he must have ben sleeping hes alive sorry about that


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's fine. BTW, it's great that you're going to get bigger tanks. I'm sure it will make your fish happier, and it will be easier on you, too.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i want to start a planted tank for kitty


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.  Spend the money on the heaters and larger tanks first, though. 

Have you filled up the other tanks as well?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes and turkey had a water change today!

now iam thinking hes a girl anyway my friend might come over tomorow and help me clean the girls tank and kittys tank


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

popcorndeer said:


> yes and turkey had a water change today!
> 
> now iam thinking hes a girl anyway my friend might come over tomorow and help me clean the girls tank and kittys tank


If you can give us a good picture of him, I'm sure we can tell you whether he's a girl or a boy.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------

